# brushed motor equivalents...



## rcavenger (Aug 28, 2002)

gettign ready to race some dirt oval this summer. Last year, I ran the 5800, and would like a little more HP to help keep up with the nitros. What brushed motor would be roughly equivalent to the 5800, and then what brushed motors would be equivalent to the other lower wind brushless motors Novak has available?

Thanks


----------



## Scoob (Dec 8, 2005)

Opinions vary a little. From my experience I would rate them like this.

4300 = A tick slower than 19T but more torque
5800 = 14T-15T

7.5 = 12T-13T
6.5 = 10T-11T
5.5 = 8T-9T
4.5 = 6T-7T

The powerband on the brushless motors is very different though, more torque feel to them.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Sounds about right to me. Approximate formula seems to be brushless turns x 2, then subtract 2 or 3.


----------



## peelu (Jun 18, 2006)

Scoob said:


> Opinions vary a little. From my experience I would rate them like this.
> 
> 4300 = A tick slower than 19T but more torque
> 5800 = 14T-15T
> ...





I have a 5800 in my t4 and it is twice as fast as the 15 turn modified reedy motor it came with


----------



## Scoob (Dec 8, 2005)

The motor that comes with the RTR is extremely slow, runs like a stock motor. If that's what you are talking about.


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

Put some gear on it, I'm sure that it will be fast enough for most drivers. I've seen the 4300's run with the 8.5's 7.5's 6.5's and 5.5's, not a lot slower, at least on the offroad track that we run on.


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Yea, some stock racers can turn faster laps than a mod truck (on some small offroad tracks).


----------

